# vocal music you find hellish and kinda satanic?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

If i says medieval or renaissance era what is very spooky, stuff you would not recommended to everyone, remenber the theme for the omen ockay i know nothing medieval or renaissance about it
but remenber for vocal music how evil it sounded.

I preffer this kind of music :angel: but sometime i like to get spook out :devil:

My question most have been ask several time , it's a tad naive and cliché, but no one focus on vocal music that is satanic or from the heaten.

I guess it most exist, name obscur classical composer of the affored mention era in vocal music that sound creepy has hell, music entirely vocal?


----------

